
Ask HN: Most ergonomic setup (chair and computer)? - suyash
What is your preferred chair at home&#x2F;office? PLease share photo if possible or details that others can find helpful. The purpose of this ASK HN is to get a nice chair to avoid back pain and wrist problems.
======
suyash
Here is various photos from Google Search? Which one do you guys prefer?:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ergonomic+chair+and+computer...](https://www.google.com/search?q=ergonomic+chair+and+computer&qscrl=1&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=2EIiU4nZDsqU2QWMzoDgBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1560&bih=979)

